# Beds which one?



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone have any advice on the best beds for your dogs please?

We have a crate at the moment, but I am thinking of getting a snuggle bed instead as Teddy has outgrown the crate. He is 7months old.

I have heard that beds should be waterproof. We currently have a cheap one from pets at home which has gone very "lumpy".

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have had sooo many beds that have not lasted through either being chewed or not machine washable! If Teddy isn't a chewer than I would just make sure whatever you get can be popped in the washing machine.

The ones I am using at the moment are made by Scruffs.

http://www.petslovescruffs.com/Scru...-Collection/Wilton-Pet-Mattress/p-91-115-536/

Although I must say I didnt pay £35 for mine! 

Found these on ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scruffs-W...UK_Pet_Supplies_Cats&var=&hash=item82686731f1


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I got my dogs some lovely dog cushions for Xmas ..and like a few others too ... some of these may help ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/28/santa-paws-list/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yap-Delicat...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339412344&sr=8-1-fkmr0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fatboy-Dogg...sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1339412389&sr=8-3-spell


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I have also been wondering about beds. Is it pointless to get a young puppy a bed incase they chew it? Should I just stick to bedding in the crate? What about when she sleeps in the daytime, not in the crate? What should I provide?


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I started from scratch with a puppy bed (one of the kidney shaped ones from Pets at home) lined with soft cushion which is washable. I've just bought another medium sized one as he was getting a little squished and it still fits in the crate. He loves it and is very comfortable


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I used Vet Beds to start with in the crate. Very machine washable and dry quite quickly in an airing cupboard.

I got a Scruffs bed once we moved Millie out of her crate. I cover it with a towel, so thats the bit that gets chucked in the wash.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/3-pe...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details

I have this bed for night time crate, Jarvis loves it. Its waterproof and has a separate top layer that has poppers that can be washed. X


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?neeupt
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

